# MIRx reverbs without VI Pro?



## szurcio (Apr 9, 2020)

Do I need to have VI PRO in order to use MIRx reverbs? Or can they work with the regular VSL Special Edition player?
I was planning to buy this one: https://www.bestservice.com/vienna_mirx_teldex_scoring_stage.html


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2020)

The free Vienna Instruments Player will work as well with MIRx


----------



## szurcio (Apr 9, 2020)

OK, good - I was concerned because when I added it to my cart on their website, I got this warning: To use this product you need to own a registered Vienna Instruments PRO!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 9, 2020)

I wish there was a crossgrade option from Mirpro room packs to mirx. I own all
Mirpro and it’s great but sometimes mirx would be more convenient in early phases of sketching. Apparently no crossgrade option though?


----------



## eromain (Apr 9, 2020)

With the free instruments player can i route my usual libaries (spitfire, hollywood, 8dio etc etc) into MIR or do i need to by Ensemble Pro for that please?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 9, 2020)

Mirpro works with any daw and any instrument plugin. It’s integrated slightly better when using vepro and vsl instruments together


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2020)

eromain said:


> With the free instruments player can i route my usual libaries (spitfire, hollywood, 8dio etc etc) into MIR or do i need to by Ensemble Pro for that please?


Just to be clear: MIRx is an extension for the Vienna Instruments player. It has less settings and just a few fixed positions for each isntruments you can choose from.

MIR PRO allows you to take full control of the placement, orientation, stereo width, used mic-capsules, up to 5.1 surround output and much more. You can send any sound signal into MIR PRO, just add it as a plugin in your DAW and the MIR mixing interface will open itself.

When used in combination with VE / VEP and Vienna Instruments, MIR PRO can automaticaly apply presets to make it easier to set everything up. But this is optional.


----------



## eromain (Apr 9, 2020)

So in Logic Pro X I can route all of my spitfire, hollywood, 8dio etc etc instruments to one instance of MIR or multiple instances please? And second question am I correct in believing I do not need to buy anything other than MIR, some Roompacks and an elicenser? No ensemble pro necessary? 3rd question if I buy ensemble pro do I get more sophisticated options? thanks in advance


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 9, 2020)

yes. That is fundamentally how MirPro works. It has a plugin you put onto each track, but those plugins communicate with one main central stage application that runs outside of LogicPro...so you see all instruments on that one stage. VePro is not needed.

If you DO happen to have VePro, then a built in version of MirPro is used inside VePro. this is the same basic paradigm, one central stage and you put a plugin on each track that you want to see on the the stage. The only difference is that the central stage view can be consolidated inside a pane of VePro instead of running as a separate app. And also when VSL instrument presets are loaded into a channel of VePro, it will automatically load the correct MirPro profile for it.


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2020)

1) Yes. You will get the best results if you route each instrument to a seperat MIR plugin instance. Simplest way to use it is as last plugin in the instruments plugin-chain. If you use one articulation per track it would be a good idea to route these to a bus with MIR inserted if you want the same panning and reverb settings for these. If an isntrument has stereo information don't convert the signals to mono. Just make sure the signals are centered.

2) Yes, minimum requirement: one eLicenser, MIR PRO or MIR 24, at least one Roompack

3) VEP not required, but provides more comfort. Also with VEP it is also possible to use more then one room at the same time which is not possible with just the plugin.
But still, it is not a requirement, you can work without VEP.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ben said:


> Also with VEP it is also possible to use more then one room at the same time which is not possible with just the plugin.



Interesting! I had not thought of that before but yea! Each VePro instance uses a separate MirPro room. This is worth clarifying. Some people that tend to use one VePro instance per instrument may not like to find out later that Each instrument will be in a separate MirPro room, unless they specifically use the DAW version of the plugin instead of VePro built in.

But it does provide that possibility to mix and match rooms... while the DAW version is one and only one room for the whole DAW session


----------



## eromain (Apr 9, 2020)

Ben said:


> Just to be clear: MIRx is an extension for the Vienna Instruments player. It has less settings and just a few fixed positions for each isntruments you can choose from.
> 
> MIR PRO allows you to take full control of the placement, orientation, stereo width, used mic-capsules, up to 5.1 surround output and much more. You can send any sound signal into MIR PRO, just add it as a plugin in your DAW and the MIR mixing interface will open itself.
> 
> When used in combination with VE / VEP and Vienna Instruments, MIR PRO can automaticaly apply presets to make it easier to set everything up. But this is optional.



thanks Ben, so to get maximum flexibility one should buy Room Pack rather than the MIRx bundle. In other words you cant get MIR Pro or MIR 24 and use the the MIRx bundle. Or if you can you lose functionality compared to the Roompacks. correct?


----------



## eromain (Apr 9, 2020)

if I set up and save a Logic Pro X template with lots of MIR instances all set up will all the MIR settings be retained ?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Apr 9, 2020)

yes


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2020)

MIR PRO has a MIRx mode for some of the rooms (MIRx is not required for this): when activated MIR will choose the same placements for the instruments as in MIRx, but you can still tweak all the settings.

Yes, all settings will be saved inside your DAW.


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 9, 2020)

Ahhh bollox, why are these on sale  

Ok, does MIR PRO have any rooms bundled with it? I watched an old video and it said _Konzerthaus_ was included, but that was an old video.


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2020)

Zero&One said:


> Ok, does MIR PRO have any rooms bundled with it? I watched an old video and it said _Konzerthaus_ was included, but that was an old video.


No, you must buy at least one roompack. Back when several venues were added, the general request from our users was to remove Roompack 1 from the bundle, so that you can get only the roompacks you are interested in.


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 9, 2020)

And with MIR PRO 24, basically I can have up to 24 Logic tracks with a MIR insert on each? No matter how many patches I cram into each VI player instance?

I'm just thinking 24 would do me at this stage (bum tisk). I could say add 4 Chamber / 4 solo and still have 16 for brass and what not.


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2020)

You can use up to 24 MIR plugin instances at the same time. Of course you can group audio signals and send the sum to one plugin instance. But this will give you less control over the placement. Especially with the Dimension instruments you want to be able to place each instrument individually to get the best result.


----------



## zigzag (Apr 9, 2020)

Ben said:


> You can use up to 24 MIR plugin instances at the same time. Of course you can group audio signals and send the sum to one plugin instance. But this will give you less control over the placement. Especially with the Dimension instruments you want to be able to place each instrument individually to get the best result.


How does 24 MIR plugin instances limit work? More specifically, is it 24 instances per project or do all instances in every opened project count towards a global 24 count limit?


----------



## Ben (Apr 9, 2020)

zigzag said:


> do all instances in every opened project count towards a global 24 count limit?


^^ This


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 11, 2020)

Is the "Buy 1 Room get 1 Free because you know Ben" offer still on?

Been on all day and I still can't decide


----------



## Ben (Apr 12, 2020)

@Zero&One Nice try 

Seriously: If you think about getting it, go for it! It's a really good price. And let's see... yes, my crystal ball also shows me exciting things.


----------



## Ben (Apr 12, 2020)

Check out this entertaining MIR Pro demonstration by Carl King:


----------



## Gil (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello @Ben,
I hope you're fine!
As I'm interested in MIR Pro, do you have one or two preferred room pack(s)?
I own a few Synchron-ized and Synchron instruments in addition to many VI, so I supposed the Room Pack 6 could be very useful 
Thanks for your answer and take care!
Best regards,
Gil.

-

VI Full:
Woodwinds I+II / Brass I+II / Dimension Brass I / Percussion / Voices Complete / Harps / Solo Strings I / Chamber Strings I+II / Orchestral Strings I+II / Dimension Strings I / Appassionnata I

Synchronized:
Woodwinds / Chamber Strings

Standard Editions:
Volumes 1 to 6 (VI and Synchron)

Tools:
VIPro 2 / VEPro 7 / MIRx Bundle / Vienna Suite Pro


----------



## Ben (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi @Gil! Thanks, I'm good; hope same goes for you, too.
My favorite is the Roompack 6: Synchron Stage Vienna. The room sounds fantastic!
For second I would choose Roompack 1, because it contains a lot of great sounding venues which makes it versatil and a great addition.

The other roompacks are great as well, but if I had to choose only two, these would be it.


----------



## Zero&One (Apr 12, 2020)

@Gil I agree with Ben on Roompack 1, it wasn’t my initial choice but @Dewdman42 recommended it. Boy was he right.
I went with Sage for my other. Absolutely love it!


----------



## Gil (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello,
Everything fine here, thanks!
Thanks a lot for your answers, I'll take my decision tomorrow, but I'm going at least for Room packs 1 and 6.
Take care!


----------

